# Service Center Technology Fail



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

So I had my first service visit in over a year of ownership of the car. Fortunately, just getting new tires so no failure of the car or anything. Interestingly, the whole process was handled with all of the latest technologies EXCEPT at the end when it came to payment. I walk over to the counter and break out my Apple card and the rep says 'oh, there's no number on the card, I have to enter the number into the system'. That's when I realized that there was no PIN pad, no chip reader deal, most surprisingly not something like Square or Apple/Samsung/Google/whoever-Pay terminal. She said that they can use a tablet and scan the card via camera to 'quicken' the number entry, but otherwise, they are practically stone-age when it comes to payments. The only thing worse would have been if they had the old knuckle-busters with the carbon paper like the department stores used to have.

It's actually kind of shocking (especially for myself as a former PCI QSA auditor) to see how far off the mark the service centers are when it comes to payment. If I were on Twitter (would that make me a Twit?), I'd have to hit up Elon, and I gotta think that SOMEBODY within the organization has said 'we gotta fix this!', but for the life of me, I can't understand how that wasn't fixed 3-5 years ago. It's not like they have 50000 locations like a Walmart or the like. 

I'm curious if its the same scenario in Europe where they've been on Chip & PIN for a long time so it's (seemingly) much more ingrained in folks over there. Here, we're just now getting to where the majority of places actually use the CC chip instead of swiping.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

slacker775 said:


> If I were on Twitter (would that make me a Twit?),


 I believe the only correct answer is "Yes".


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

slacker775 said:


> So I had my first service visit in over a year of ownership of the car. Fortunately, just getting new tires so no failure of the car or anything. Interestingly, the whole process was handled with all of the latest technologies EXCEPT at the end when it came to payment. I walk over to the counter and break out my Apple card and the rep says 'oh, there's no number on the card, I have to enter the number into the system'. That's when I realized that there was no PIN pad, no chip reader deal, most surprisingly not something like Square or Apple/Samsung/Google/whoever-Pay terminal. She said that they can use a tablet and scan the card via camera to 'quicken' the number entry, but otherwise, they are practically stone-age when it comes to payments. The only thing worse would have been if they had the old knuckle-busters with the carbon paper like the department stores used to have.
> 
> It's actually kind of shocking (especially for myself as a former PCI QSA auditor) to see how far off the mark the service centers are when it comes to payment. If I were on Twitter (would that make me a Twit?), I'd have to hit up Elon, and I gotta think that SOMEBODY within the organization has said 'we gotta fix this!', but for the life of me, I can't understand how that wasn't fixed 3-5 years ago. It's not like they have 50000 locations like a Walmart or the like.
> 
> I'm curious if its the same scenario in Europe where they've been on Chip & PIN for a long time so it's (seemingly) much more ingrained in folks over there. Here, we're just now getting to where the majority of places actually use the CC chip instead of swiping.


Surprising considering how modern and futuristic SuperCharger payments are. Just pull up, plug in, and drive off when done. Don't talk to anybody, login to anything, or swipe/tap/enter a single thing.


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

Exactly! They have all of the technology. I can understand that they wouldn’t want to just auto charge the CC tied your account because the service could be expensive but still should be a more modern checkout. All the estimates and acceptances were DocuSign deals, no paperwork.


----------

